# for fazer?



## Danhilo

hola amigos como se traduce al español: "Só é bom se for fazer"? podría ser "solo es bueno si se haria" o no ?

Gracias.


----------



## Tomby

Não sei como se traduz "Só é bom se for fazer". Acho um bocadinho estranha a construção Futuro de Conjuntivo + Infinitivo. 
Quanto à frase "_sólo es bueno si se haria_", na minha opinião ficaria certa da seguinte maneira: "_sólo es bueno si se hiciera_/_hiciese_", que em português, com licença, eu traduziria como "só é bom se se fizesse". 
Cumprimentos! 
TT.


----------



## Vanda

Dizemos mesmo assim, TT.  Está implícito o seguinte: isso (seja lá o que for) só é bom caso você tenha a intenção de fazê-lo.


----------



## Tomby

Tomo nota.
Obrigado! 
TT.


----------



## Outsider

"Solo es bueno si lo vay a hacer" em espanhol, nesse caso. (Eu não conhecia esta expressão.)


----------



## amistad2008

Sólo es bueno si lo vas a hacer.
Sólo es bueno si lo haces.

Será bueno si lo haces.
Sería bueno si lo hicieras.

Vejamos mais opiniões.


----------



## Lawrence Tarenkov

La traducción literal sería "sólo es bueno si fuere a hacerse" pero cuál es el contexto?


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Outsider said:


> "Solo es bueno si lo *vay* a hacer" em espanhol, nesse caso. (Eu não conhecia esta expressão.)


 
Você esta falando com chilenos? 



Lawrence Tarenkov said:


> La traducción literal sería "sólo es bueno si fuere a hacerse" pero cuál es el contexto?


 
Para mí lo más literal es: _Sólo es bueno si fueras a hacerlo._

Abraços.


----------



## Outsider

Ah, pois, é _va_, não é? Foi interferência do português.


----------



## marcia vivian

oi
eu precisso saber que diz esta oração

soi sei viver se for por voce!

obrigada


----------



## TUCUNARÉ

quer dizer "só sei viver se for por você"

solo sé vivir si fuere por ti


----------



## vf2000

Outsider said:


> "Solo es bueno si lo vay a hacer" em espanhol, nesse caso. (Eu não conhecia esta expressão.)


É que isso não é uma expressão. É a primeira vez que eu ouço e tenho 98% de certeza que se refere a sexo, por isso tanto "sujeito oculto" na frase.

Deve ser um diálogo entre dois machos: "(Sexo) só é bom se for para fazer. Se for para olhar, somente, muito obrigado.


----------



## DBLS

en Brasil se usa bastante esa expresión y no tiene nada que ver con sexo.
Por ejemplo:

"Só vou na sua casa se você for fazer aquela sobremesa "
"Se ela for fazer a prova vai chegar tarde en casa "


----------



## okporip

Danhilo said:


> hola amigos como se traduce al español: "Só é bom  se for fazer"? podría ser "solo es bueno si se haria" o no ?
> 
> Gracias.



A falta de contexto, aqui, é determinante para que não possamos oferecer  nenhuma tradução com um mínimo de segurança. Pois não se trata apenas  de escolher o melhor tempo verbal e de decidir se o sujeito oculto que  dá sentido ao uso de _for _é "você" ou "o(a) senhor(a)" (o que,  como sabemos, implica formas verbais diferentes em espanhol). O problema  maior é que a forma verbal _for fazer _pode combinar-se tanto com a  "segunda pessoa concreta" (aquele a quem a frase se destina), num  regime de sujeito oculto, como com outros elementos do contexto - especialmente, é o que me ocorre, com "previsão meteorológica". Posso  imaginar, por  exemplo, o seguinte diálogo: 

- "Eu 'tava pensando em a gente ir no parque domingo, fazer um  piquenique. O que você acha: não é um bom programa para as crianças?"

- "Só é bom se for fazer bom tempo (sol)."


----------

